# Linux (Fedora) sur Macbook Pro



## jettero (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de Linux depuis plus de 7 ans maintenant. J'ai reçu un Macbook Pro et je n'ai pas le sentiment d'être dépaysé  Je suis un peu comme à la maison sur OSX. Sauf que... je dois parfois aller sur Fedora pour faire 2-3 choses. 

J'ai cherché un bon moment sur les forum pour trouver une solution, mais ça ne semble pas très facile. 

J'ai trouvé une doc sur fedora pour installer "simplement" fedora sur un macbook pro :

http://doc.fedora-fr.org/wiki/Installation_de_fedora_sur_macbook_pro

Sauf que je me suis très vite arrêté, car en effet, ma clé usb se fige après 10 sec de démarrage sur le mac. Je l'ai testée sur un PC et ça fonctionne, c'est donc lié au Mac.... mais je ne sais pas où chercher.

Quand je démarre, touche "option" pour accéder à la clé USB, je clique dessus, il démarre un écran fedora, et se fige après le décompte avant le lancement de linux (live CD).

Bref, suis bloqué et je ne sais pas comment continuer. Avez-vous un conseil ?


----------



## sparo (20 Juillet 2012)

Je c que c un peu hors sujet mais .... La virtualisation avec virtualbox ou autre ne te suffit pas ??


----------



## jettero (20 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

Oui je sais, mais non ! Bon j'ai déjà windows et ubuntu en VM. Mais j'aimerai avoir une vraie install.

J'ai télécharger rEFIt et ça ouvre un peu les perspectives, sauf que ma clé usb live-cd ne marche pas, le dvd d'installé de fedora me cree un kernel panic, et que le live cd ne démarre pas non plus. Je vois l'image du début et ça se fige.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2012)

Note qu'il faut utiliser des images ISO pour AMD64+MAC.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2012)

par curiosité et si on à pas de PC avec Fedora comment réaliser la manip à faire pour réaliser le live usb...  je pense que cela est possible depuis le terminal.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2012)

Au pire tu peux installer une machine virtuelle Linux et monter la clef USB directement sur cette machine virtuelle.

Sinon, en utilisant _dd_ ça doit pouvoir marcher.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Au pire tu peux installer une machine virtuelle Linux et monter la clef USB directement sur cette machine virtuelle.
> 
> Sinon, en utilisant _dd_ ça doit pouvoir marcher.



C'est quoi dd  ???


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2012)

Un classique fort pratique. Voir ici.


----------



## jettero (21 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Note qu'il faut utiliser des images ISO pour AMD64+MAC.



Merci de ton conseil. Que veux-tu dire "AMD64+Mac". Moi j'ai téléchargé une image ici :http://doc.fedora-fr.org/wiki/Télécharger_Fedora#3.C3.A8me_.C3.A9tape_:_T.C3.A9l.C3.A9charger_Fedora

et j'ai pris x86_64


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2012)

c'est la même chose il me semble  l'important c'est 64 bits pour ta machine


----------



## jettero (21 Juillet 2012)

ok, je voulais être sur que je ne tentais pas de botter sur une mauvaise version. Bon mais j'ai toujours le même problème alors. Et toi tu as trouvé une solution ?

C'est surtout la notion "+Mac" que je ne comprenais pas.


----------



## killerbot (21 Juillet 2012)

Dites-moi est-ce que les Live DVD fonctionnent sur Macbook pro ?
C-a-d Fedora Live DVD, Backtrack Live DVD...normalement ! (sans rEFIt)


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2012)

Moi je n'ai pas testé, je posais juste la question par curiosité.


----------



## killerbot (21 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je n'ai pas testé, je posais juste la question par curiosité.



J'aimerai bien tester, mais j'ai pas de Mac, du moins prochainement... C'est pour ça que j'pose aussi la question


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2012)

pas testé pour ma part fedora mais ubuntu ... ça marche plutôt bien, mais à l'époque début de la sortie des tout premiers imac27" c'était hardu de trouver les drivers pour l'imac


----------



## killerbot (21 Juillet 2012)

Sérieux, Ubuntu Live DVD démarre sous Macbook ? (donc sans rEFIt...)


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2012)

j'ai jamais pu demarrer un live cd sur mon mac...  Mais bon le plus simple tu crées une partition tu installes si ca va pas tu vires....


----------



## jettero (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je donne quelques retours sur mes tentatives (vaines pour le moment) de démarrer mon installation.

Bon... J'ai tenté de démarrer l'install depuis :
clé usb =  sans succès ;
live cd = sans succès ;
live cd net install = sans succès.
J'ai toujours le même problème. Je démarre, ça décompte et ça plante. J'ai tenté de démarrer avec une autre résolution d'écran, mais toujours pareil.

J'ai donc créé une partition sur mon hdd de mac que j'ai formaté en ntfs. J'ai copié le contenu du cd fedora d'install netinstall en ayant au préalable affiché les fichiers cachés.

J'ai ensuite redémarrer pour accéder au menu rEFIt et j'ai tenter de botter sur cette partition, mais j'ai eu un kernel panic : kernel panic - not syncing : timer doesn't work through interrupt - remapped IO - APIC 

Voilà voilà... pas facile... si tu as un conseil...


----------

